# Unreal Engine 3 und Kantenglättung



## captain_drink (9. März 2012)

*Unreal Engine 3 und Kantenglättung*

Dieses Thema wurmt mich schon seit Jahren, deshalb wollte ich das hier gerne mal zur Diskussion stellen. Und zwar:
Als damals (2006/2007) die ersten Spiele auf Basis der UE3 rauskamen, hieß es ja immer, die Engine sei wegen des Deferred Renderers grundsätzlich nicht mit MSAA kompatibel. Dann hieß es, es würde nur unter DirectX 10 funktionieren. Dann sollte durch einen Treiberhack auch forciertes MSAA möglich sein. Doch ob das für alle Spiele auf Basis der Engine gilt, habe ich nie erfahren. Mich würde daher Folgendes interessieren:

1.Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, unter DirectX 9 bei der UE3 MSAA zu aktivieren?
-Falls ja, gilt dies nur für nVidia- oder auch AMD/ATI-Grafikkarten?
-Falls ja, gilt dies nur für treiberseitig angepasste Spiele auf Basis der UE3 oder für alle?
-Falls nein, lässt sich unter DirectX 10 (oder 11) bei allen UE3-Spielen MSAA aktivieren?
2.Wurde bei Unreal Tournament 3 eigentlich jemals der DX10-Modus integriert? Meines Wissens sind die einzigen UE3-Spiele, die nicht ausschließlich auf DX9 laufen, nur Bioshock 1/2, Gears Of War und Batman Arkham City. Korrekt?
3. Bei Batman Arkham Asylum gab es ja im Launcher für nVidia-Grafikkarten die Möglichkeit, ingame MSAA zu aktivieren. Später wurde das auch für AMD/ATI-Karten ermöglicht. Lief das Ingame-MSAA dann nur unter DX10 oder auch unter DX9? Wie passt das dann mit der Aussage zusammen, Deferred Renderer und MSAA seien unter DX9 inkompatibel? Und warum geht das nur bei Batman?

Ich verwende noch Windows XP in Verbindung mit einer Radeon HD 5850 und habe bisher kein UE3-Spiel gespielt - daher mein Interesse.

Vielen Dank für eventuelle Antworten!


----------

